# Alarday goats from Saudi Arabia ‎الماعز العارضي



## Naef hajaya (Mar 20, 2013)

‎
‏

‎]




‎
‏


----------



## rinksgi (Mar 29, 2013)

That is one nice looking goat


----------



## wilsop1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, what fabulous animals! They remind me of Eyeore from Winnie the Pooh. They must be fiber goats?? What is their fiber like?


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have never seen this breed. They are huge goats. Why can't the US import these and some of the other breeds of huge goats that are in India so we can breed our goats to be larger?


----------

